# Gültigkeitsbereich hoffentlich richtige Grafik



## ert009 (21. Mrz 2010)

Ich muss moregn ein Informathik Referat über den Gültigkeitsbereich von Variablen halten.Dazu habe ich eine bGrafik entworfen wo ich anhand eines Programms erkläre,wo die einzelnen Variablen gültig sind .Ist die Grafik richtig oder habe ich ich irgendwelche Fehler eingebaut

MFG


----------



## eRaaaa (21. Mrz 2010)

Sehe jetzt den Unterschied zwischen blau und grün nicht wirklich ?!
Vllt. hilft dir ja auch das hier: Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 2.4 Blöcke, Initialisierung und Sichtbarkeit


----------



## ert009 (21. Mrz 2010)

Die beiden sind  einfach Beispiele für lokale Variabeln.


----------



## Final_Striker (21. Mrz 2010)

Die Variablen sind sichtbar nicht gültig. ;-)
schau mal hier:
Tutorial / Java Grundlagen / Variablen

Die Parameter einer Methoden als Beispiel zu nehmen, finde ich jetzt nicht gerade so anschaulich.

Formatiere deinen Code linksbündig und mache rechts deine Kommentare, das wirkt dann gleich viel übersichtlicher.

edit:



ert009 hat gesagt.:


> Die beiden sind  einfach Beispiele für lokale Variabeln.



Es macht nicht wirklich Sinn, zweimal das gleiche zu zeigen. ;-)


----------



## ert009 (21. Mrz 2010)

Ok,ich habe eingesehen,dass ich erst das nötige Hintergrundwissen brauche.Nach den Ergebnissen 
meiner Recherche hat this jetzt folgende Funktion:
Wenn man eine lokale Variable benutzen will ,die die gleichen Attribute besitzen soll ,wie eine bereits erstellte Objektvariable dann kann man this benutzten. 
Und das geht dann so

public class figur {
private int arm;
}
puclic void Körperteile(int arm ){
this.arm=arm

Und dadurch werden dann die Attribute der Objektvariablen  auf die lokale Variable "überschrieben"

Entschuldigung wegen meinen gewöhnungsbedürftigen Sprachstil


----------



## Atze (21. Mrz 2010)

ist das hier jetzt schon der dritte thread zum gleichen thema??? :/


----------

